# DZ/LZ Controller course



## MikeL (23 May 2009)

Hey I was wondering if anyone had any info on this course, ie pre-reqs, course length, etc. Some slots were givin to be BN for the course an I volunteered for it. My Pl CoC is checking on the pre-reqs to make sure I qualify but end day Friday I didn't hear of any change if they found out or not.

From searching on the forums all I found was that it's an Army course for NCM/Officer all trades an run at the CFLAWC Trenton. An on google all I found was the DZ/LZ Controller handbook  so I have a general idea of what will be taught on the course. But any more insight I can get is always good


----------



## MJP (23 May 2009)

Are you breathing?   Then you meet the prereqs 

Seriously though it is a fairly common and simple course.  If you are in Bn you meet all Prereqs (which are few) to go on the course.  Have fun and try not to drink too much while on course.

Course IIRC is 5 days long.


----------



## LineJumper (23 May 2009)

Just don't drop us in the trees


----------



## MikeL (23 May 2009)

MJP thanks for the info


An LineJumper.. I don't think Lineman need any help from me when it comes to crashing into things ;D


----------



## LineJumper (23 May 2009)

LOL! true that 8)


----------



## chriscalow (24 Oct 2012)

As much as I hate to necropost, this thread is in line with what I'm looking for and is the only topic on subject to turn up in search. 

What I am looking for is joining instructions. I have been loaded on this and along with others from my unit, I am unable to track down any info. Chain of command has also been unable to clarify. Anyone who has access, or jas recently done the course at CFLAWC, that can help us out, specifically kit required, would be greatly appreciated. 

Im thinking helmet, BEW, and environmental clothing?

Thanks all.


----------



## brihard (24 Oct 2012)

Gumby said:
			
		

> As much as I hate to necropost, this thread is in line with what I'm looking for and is the only topic on subject to turn up in search.
> 
> What I am looking for is joining instructions. I have been loaded on this and along with others from my unit, I am unable to track down any info. Chain of command has also been unable to clarify. Anyone who has access, or jas recently done the course at CFLAWC, that can help us out, specifically kit required, would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> ...



Have you tried the CFLAWC site on the DIN? I seem to recall there being a bunch of stuff up there when I last checked it...


----------



## Jarnhamar (24 Oct 2012)

My info is likely dated but when I went down to Trenton to work with the DZ controller students all we used was environmental clothing, gloves decent knife and helmets (for riding the 6 wheelers). Mind you that was the air force side of the house running that course, army side might be different.

There wasn't any tactical portions. High point was listening to the pilot students working  in tandem with us get jacked up for trying to change their callsign ("No you are trucker not thunderstuck") and seeing a fully loaded trailer drop from a C130 separate from it's chutes and thunder into the runway.


----------



## Canadian.Trucker (25 Oct 2012)

Just in case you don't have DIN access (unlikely, but you never know) here is the joining instr and kit list for the course.  I have been told that a prerequisite is to have basic para, but since it's not listed anywhere on the official site or joining instr it is not a requirement.  Good luck!

*Joining Instr*


> CANADIAN FORCES LAND
> ADVANCED WARFARE CENTRE
> COURSE JOINING INSTRUCTIONS
> DROP ZONE/LANDING ZONE
> ...



*Kit List*


> CANADIAN FORCES LAND
> ADVANCED WARFARE CENTRE
> JOINING INSTRUCTIONS
> CLOTHING AND EQUIPMENT
> ...


----------



## chriscalow (25 Oct 2012)

This is exactly what I am looking for. Many thanks!


----------



## brihard (25 Oct 2012)

If you have DIN access, the JIs can be accessed here:

http://armyonline.kingston.mil.ca/LFDTS/143000440024643/DZLZ_JI.DOC


----------

